# MTHFR gene mutation



## JulieK (Nov 19, 2009)

Good morning.  Would anybody have an idea on what the ICD-9 code might be for MTHFR gene mutation?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 19, 2009)

*MTHFR Gene Mutation*

That would be 270.4


----------



## rsjbic (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thank you!*

I just needed this information today - Thank you!


----------



## tg (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thank you*

So did I - thank you.


----------

